# Wierd bait....



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

OK,boys....Time to fess up....baits you have used,but , until now,were afraid to mention,for fear of bein' thought "odd".I, confess to have tried cut eel and most recently,my"partner in slime",Jeff,has been giggin' the snot out of bullfrogs...we used the legless,gut drippin',head/bodies on the jugs.Come on...spit it out guys.:rotfl:


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

NightTrain said:


> OK,boys....Time to fess up....baits you have used,but , until now,were afraid to mention,for fear of bein' thought "odd".I, confess to have tried cut eel and most recently,my"partner in slime",Jeff,has been giggin' the snot out of bullfrogs...we used the legless,gut drippin',head/bodies on the jugs.Come on...spit it out guys.:rotfl:


Bullfrog heads are one of the best setline baits on the planet. But like I said before...you gotta let 'em sit outside in a bucket half-full of water for a few days before you use them to sweeten them up.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I read on here recently(can't remember the poster...sorry)about groundhog livers bein' good bait...also,deer livers/hearts.


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Groundhog livers huh, that's a new one. The only question I have is how does one get enough bait for a fishing trip? We shoot groundhogs around here but usually only two or at the most three per day. And I could see channels or small blues eating fresh deer liver since it is such a bloody organ. But I think I'll leave the entails where they lay when I field dress my deer this year because I'm not bringing organs out of the woods in plastic baggies


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

Bologna soaked in stink bait. Sat on a creek bank in OK & six of us limited out on channels...
regards SAK


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Ya'll haven't ever "experimented"...*

...tryin' to find an edge...you know,the "catfish candy"...so far,the bologna dipped in stinkbait wins(thanks,SAK)...Step up to the mike and admit your "fishin'faus pax"...dats french for ya'll Tennessee boys!!:rotfl: :wink: :slimer: :rotfl: :slimer:


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

ok I have used BBQ suasage once and cought about 4 blues on it........JJ


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

*cigaret filter*

One time my buddies and I were out on conroe tearing up the cats and ran out of chicken liver but still had the juice in the bottom of the container so we peeled the paper off a cigaret filter and but the filter on a treble hook and would dip the filter into the juice. Worked pretty well too.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

We went out and couldn't find bait so I used lunch... fried chicken skin... fried chicken livers... caught the heck out of 'em....


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*See....*

...I knew I wuzn't da only one "thinkin' too much"!Keep 'em comin'...Love the juiced up butt...dat's insane!!


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Ok, heres desperate. Gut the fish you are gonna keep, and use their liver. Oh Yeah, BUBBLE GUM. Strawberry flavor Bubble Yum.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*I think ******* or somebody...*

...posted about freezin' shad in cherry koolaid,or sumpin' like that...that's different.


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Cut up a chicken breast, throw it in a bag with 2 packs of strawberry jello. I've used that for years in pay lakes and done quite well on small channels.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

used to do ok with gar liver, just dont like cleaning gar anymore


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Gonna try *deer and hog* heart/liver/kidney this year. If it works as good as beef kidney, I'm set for the year. If I can find enough freezer space.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Gonna try *deer and hog* heart/liver/kidney this year. If it works as good as beef kidney, I'm set for the year. If I can find enough freezer space.


I tried beef and pork livers a while ago. I couldn't get them to stay on the hook worth a darn... maybe I should have bought fresh instead of frozen? I couldn't find fresh at the Walmart, so I settled... It could have been sliced too thin too... 
I wish I could hunt hogs near here. I like fresh wild pig barbeque...


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

I've always preferred chicken livers over beef liver...I just catch more cats on it.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Here piggie piggie*



Hawkeye said:


> I wish I could hunt hogs near here. I like fresh wild pig barbeque...


We have a guy local that guarantees a kill on wild hogs, $150.
 you could kill a hog, catch a catfish, AND take home a new boat motor.  Just kiddin'. I know you ain't got the time to drive all the way out here right now.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Catman....*

Shad/Skipjacks are the stuff of choice.....This is stuff ya normally wouldn't tell but have tried!!!


----------



## catman (May 21, 2004)

I wonder hmmmm lets see a fresh skunk roadkill you pick up then run it threw the grinder and jar it bury it then use it for fox trappin works awsome i wonder if it would be a good ol cat bait,I know it works for fox.....And yes it is true a ol timer i new used to drive around and pick skunks up and run them threw a hand grinder. Pu i couldnt do it......LOL


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Kay, dats crossin de line! i ain't havin nothin whatsoever to do wid a skunk, dead or ALIVE! I had a run-in with a skunk a coupla months ago, that still has my nerves on end when I see a black cat! nuh-uh!


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

As Mr. Foxworthy says...."I don't believe I'da told dat":slimer: :biggrin:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

catman said:


> I wonder hmmmm lets see a fresh skunk roadkill you pick up then run it threw the grinder and jar it bury it then use it for fox trappin works awsome i wonder if it would be a good ol cat bait,I know it works for fox.....And yes it is true a ol timer i new used to drive around and pick skunks up and run them threw a hand grinder. Pu i couldnt do it......LOL


That may have been the world's toughest man... My dad used to trap skunks in the depression and skin 'em... I think they got a quarter for a skunk hide back then... If I had to clean skunks to survive, I may have starved to death LMAO... 
My dad taught me you can eat almost anything. I tried a possum once when I was camping and ran out of food for a day or two.... shot, cleaned and cooked that thing over an open fire... took one bite and decided I wasn't quite hungry enough to eat a possum yet... broke camp and went home instead


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I ain't a bit ashamed t' say that when he come out from under that stack of pallets, face to face, gunfighter style at 10 paces, I thought I would scare him just by the sound of my knees knocking. If you ain't ever been face to face with a ticked off skunk, let me tell you, you won't forget it when it happens. I shot one outside the plant one night with a 22 mag, and before he fell over, he sprayed all around him, and you could smell that mess the next morning. UUUGGGHHH. I would rather have mother ****.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

One evening a year or so ago, my darling wife went for a walk out on the farm. I watched her as she walked along the path across the drainage ditch from the house, when all of a sudden she starts yellin and waivin her arms for me to "come quick." So I run as fast as my fat tail will go... jump the ditch (I'm sure ya'll would have been proud) and make haste over to see what had the Mrs. all fired up... when I get there, she's squattin pointin at something in the bushes... it turns out it's a BABY SKUNK... just a wee thing... 8 or 9 inches long... cuter'n a speckled puppy.. I get to thinking about where Momma skunk is about that time, and I tell my bride that we might want to back away S_L_O_W_L_Y so as not to scare the little bugger... I had a heck of a time convincing my wife that we were NOT going to bring that baby skunk home.... by the time we finished talking about it, the baby disappeared into the woods... He was cute, but I bet his momma was within eyesight of us the whole time, and I didn't want to have to take a tomato soup bath anytime soon... we see skunks from time to time, most of them plastered on the road, but every now and again, we see a group of them walking around together on the farm. I often wonder if that little rascal made it or not...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

*Pet Skunks*



Hawkeye said:


> One evening a year or so ago, my darling wife went for a walk out on the farm. I watched her as she walked along the path across the drainage ditch from the house, when all of a sudden she starts yellin and waivin her arms for me to "come quick." So I run as fast as my fat tail will go... jump the ditch (I'm sure ya'll would have been proud) and make haste over to see what had the Mrs. all fired up... when I get there, she's squattin pointin at something in the bushes... it turns out it's a BABY SKUNK... just a wee thing... 8 or 9 inches long... cuter'n a speckled puppy.. I get to thinking about where Momma skunk is about that time, and I tell my bride that we might want to back away S_L_O_W_L_Y so as not to scare the little bugger... I had a heck of a time convincing my wife that we were NOT going to bring that baby skunk home.... by the time we finished talking about it, the baby disappeared into the woods... He was cute, but I bet his momma was within eyesight of us the whole time, and I didn't want to have to take a tomato soup bath anytime soon... we see skunks from time to time, most of them plastered on the road, but every now and again, we see a group of them walking around together on the farm. I often wonder if that little rascal made it or not...[/QUOTEWhen I was a kid I boxtrapped a baby skunk. It was too young to spray, but still had all the workings. We found a Vet who removed the glands and gave her a rabies shot. My dad named her "Penny", because otherwise she wouldn't have a scent to her name. We kept her for about two years until she died of pneumonia. She was very tame, loved to follow the kids around the house. Her favorite thing was to crawl inside my dad's shirt, when he sat down to watch TV, and stick her head out between the buttons. Penny would stay there all evening just on the chance that my mother would bring them a bowl of ice cream that they might share.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I've known folks over the years who kept pet skunks... they were tame, gentle and very curious animals. I'm sorry to hear your Penny died so young....


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

....didja use him for bait?:slimer:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

NightTrain said:


> ....didja use him for bait?:slimer:


My dad used to stroke her before he went fishing. . . said if he got "skunked" at home he probably wouldn't in the boat.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Gittin' skunked....*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*We use soap....*

We buy big blocks of soap from Mexico and cut it into little cubes for our trot lines.

Cleanest bait ever...and it produces more fish than regular baits.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

when i was a kid i used to mix corn flakes, creamy peanut butter and big red with a little flour. mash em all together and put it on a treble hook. caught some good cats and huge carp outa lake travis.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Not a bait but one heck of a chum... road kill !!! Pick you up some fresh road kill and tie that sucka on a branch that overhangs the water in your favorite spot. A couple of days go by, you go back and fish that spot and watch the water boil ,, as it rots maggets fall out of it to the water and makes one heck of a fishin spot




just don't fish down wind. lol


----------

